
.gay Generic Top Level Domain(gTLD.) is now open for public - mindfreeze
https://icannwiki.org/.gay
======
tuxxy
I preordered [https://areyou.gay](https://areyou.gay) a while ago.

I don't know what to put on it, but I would like to host a FAQ or something
for people who are questioning their sexuality and make it v wholesome.

~~~
arkitaip
I think you should transfer the domain to a gay rights org or similar because
this type of domain squatting is obnoxious. I mean, you didn't even have a
plan for the domain, just registered it for the novelty.

~~~
tuxxy
Isn't the open internet great? I can register a domain to use for my own
purposes so I can also have a voice.

~~~
ideals
You don't have a voice that's why you're asking here. So someone gave you a
good suggestion and you shit on it. You should let it expire or give it to a
group who actually wants to do something with it.

------
ffpip
I want to see whether Google will register google.gay

Will they sue me for registering it?

~~~
gruez
OTOH, you can probably get away with apple.gay, as long as you don't make your
site too specific to apple computers.

~~~
CydeWeys
Too late, already registered on February 19th.

------
bartvk
I'm not a native speaker; does gay unequivocally relates to romantic
preference? Or can it also simply mean "joyful"?

~~~
mmm_grayons
There's still a distinct meani g of happy. For some reason, though, people are
trying to stamp it out; I hardly hear it used in new writing.

~~~
CydeWeys
It's not remotely as nefarious as that, it's just that language evolves over
time and conflicting meanings that cause confusion tend to be weeded out.

------
alex_young
.gay sounds like a great way to champion gay rights for a given place or
brand. I hope it will become a typical pattern and actually do some good in
the world.

~~~
mytailorisrich
In reality, and like most things these days, this will only promote more
division and more identity politics.

------
rootbear
Just checked and yes, enola.gay is registered. That was inevitable, I suppose,
if a bit regrettable. (Edited for clarity.)

------
mindfreeze
Official Website: [https://www.ohhey.gay](https://www.ohhey.gay)

~~~
CydeWeys
You should add some context that this is the official promotional site for the
TLD by the registry operator.

------
hehetrthrthrjn
If your name is Gay, iam.gay would be very cool. MAybe I'll change my name by
deed poll.

------
mp3il
Someone should buy Haaaa.gay and just embed:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YaG5SAw1n0c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YaG5SAw1n0c)

------
Simulacra
At last! What I've always wanted.

------
gruez
Before anyone gets any ideas:

>The use of .gay for anti-LGBTQ content or to malign or harm LGBTQ individuals
or groups is strictly prohibited and can result in immediate server-hold.
Prohibited behavior includes harassment, threats, and hate speech. For the
complete policy, see:
[https://toplevel.design/policy](https://toplevel.design/policy)

~~~
globular-toast
Who makes these rules? Who decides what is "anti-LGBTQ"? Will they keep adding
on more letters to LGBTQ as they become available?

~~~
buzzy_hacker
One of these questions is not like the others

~~~
globular-toast
The point of the "more letters" is probably not what you think, but rather
what if the entity in charge decides to add a new one (say, X) but it turns
out the L, the B and the T now feel alienated by the X? Or, conversely, what
if they decide _not_ to include some new group (say, P)? It just seems rather
nebulous and down to the whims of some mysterious entity with unclear motives.

~~~
krapp
What are you even on about?

There is no "entity in charge" of the LGBT acronym, no central authority
approving, adding or removing letters, or any particular concern over
"alienation" from adding or removing letters. It's a cultural idiom, not an
ISO standard.

Regarding its "nebulous" nature and "motives," quoting from Wikipedia[0]:

    
    
        The initialism, as well as some of its common variants, have been adopted 
        into the mainstream as an umbrella term for use when labeling topics 
        pertaining to sexuality and gender identity.
    
        The initialism LGBT is intended to emphasize a diversity of sexuality and 
        gender identity-based cultures.
    

Note that, while the quote mentions "LGBT" specifically that description also
applies to the "common variants" also described, including LGBTQ, LGBTQIA, and
others mentioned elsewhere in the article. I only point that out because one
of your flagged comments mentions how alienated and confused you are by "the
whole gay thing," so I wanted to be as clear as possible.

And if you're instead talking about the registrar, they're not a mysterious
entity, and their motives are clearly spelled out on their policy page[1].

[0][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LGBT](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LGBT)

[1][https://toplevel.design/policy](https://toplevel.design/policy)

~~~
globular-toast
Erm... I'm talking about the entity in charge of the TLD.

~~~
krapp
I still don't understand what exactly your concern is. The TLD doesn't even
contain any elements of the LGBT acronym, yet you seem deeply concerned about
them altering it willy nilly and this having some widespread negative effect
on the gay community.

This despite going through the unnecessary effort of making an entire,
completely off topic top level comment announcing how confused and alienated
you were by the gay community and how you wish they would just stop being so
visible so you didn't have to think about gay sex all the time.

I mean, I'm sure the gay community appreciates your concern and apologizes for
the inconvenience, but it seems like you're trying very hard to start a
tempest in teacup without even any tea to stir. Don't worry, the gays will be
fine.

Now relax and enjoy some Scissor Sisters:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHv0jW4p_xA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHv0jW4p_xA)

~~~
globular-toast
> Now relax and enjoy some Scissor Sisters:
> [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHv0jW4p_xA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHv0jW4p_xA)

Going out of your way to offend me. Nice. "Tolerant".

------
pixelpoet
nvidia.gay is up for grabs at 2k euros. I wonder if they'd buy it off you.

~~~
invokestatic
They will file a trademark claim against you under ICANN UDRP[1]. These are
arbitrated so they’re cheap to file and are very quick to resolve (compared to
courts).

[1] [https://www.icann.org/resources/pages/help/dndr/udrp-
en](https://www.icann.org/resources/pages/help/dndr/udrp-en)

~~~
pixelpoet
Thanks, although my example was none too classy, I had no idea what is
actually done in such cases.

------
rimliu
How about .straight and .bisexual?

~~~
cjsaltlake
The community for straight people is too disparate to be meaningful. .bi is
interesting though..

~~~
danellis
Two-letter codes are generally countries. In this case, Burundi.

------
numpad0
hxxp://ni.men.gay/wo?na-gar

------
ffpip
[https://read.if-you-are.gay](https://read.if-you-are.gay)

~~~
tobilocker
Well that'd be so funny... NOT!

------
nazgulsenpai
Why is it .gay and not .lgbt? Seems like the latter would be more inclusive.

~~~
brentm
The company that runs it also does other domains like .art, .blog, .design,
.group, .ink, .llc, .photography, .style and .wiki.

I'd say they just picked the most generic thing that they thought would make
the most money.

------
CydeWeys
Wow there's a lot of childish homophobia coming out in the comments here. I
(naively?) thought that HN would be better than that for some reason?

~~~
cuddlecake
Thinking that HN would be better than <insert any bad behavior here> is a bit
too hopeful of an assumption. Everyone is prone to bad / ignorant behavior. HN
users being no exception.

~~~
CydeWeys
I disagree. Some communities are actually much better than others on a variety
of issues. I mistakenly thought that this was an issue HN would have been
better and more mature on too, but I'm learning I was wrong about that.

But compare your average 8chan poster to your average HN poster and you'll see
that for sure not all online communities are the same.

~~~
cuddlecake
I don't even know how to argue on this. The average HN poster is definitely
better than the average 8chan poster.

But that does not mean all HN posters are free of being hateful/discriminating
against certain groups of people. Be it by accident or willfully.

~~~
CydeWeys
I for sure never thought that all HN posters were free of hate/discrimination,
I just thought they were better than we're seeing here. But I was proven wrong
in that.

------
mmm_grayons
Sadly, thatsso.gay is akready taken. That would have been a really funny
domain to have.

~~~
glckr
Why?

~~~
mmm_grayons
Because it's generally recognized that calling something gay is funny and a
way to insult it, at least here in America. Is that not the case in other
places? I've heard at least some of it in south and central america, though it
tends to be taken more personally there than in

------
mytailorisrich
This opens the flood gates for TLDs for every community under the sun (as long
as it is PC, of course). There is gold at the end of the rainbow... But really
this trend of multiplying TLDs _ad infinitum_ has been going on for years
because it's free money.

